# No manners?



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

Saturday morning I went outside my door to pee with Pablo...
a man walked by and said "FØJ!"(eew)...as if he found Pablo disgusting...I just laughed and went on...

I guess I would not have laughed if I knew that the day would continue that way...

I vent to visit my mother with Victoria...but first I tried to get a taxi...the lady from the taxicompany told me that due to new rules, dogs are not allowed in taxis, unless they can be carried ind a crate or bag...I said: "well I have a gym bag"(laughing) but the woman got angry and asked "Do you think this is funny?!"


So I went to the busstation instead...I live next to a park, and we often walk through it in order to get down town. As we went through the park I saw a man letting his dog pull him around on a sleigh IN THE COLLAR...a labrador..he had no control of it, and it went straight for Victoria...not an attack, but it sprung into her face almost knocking her over...Victoria growled a bit, and the owner looked at me as if it was my dog that had a problem...he didn't say a word, not even an apology...

Well...we got to the busstation..In Denmark you have to pay for the dog as well, so I let Victoria sit on the seat....Two women came in the bus after us...one of them said "OMG...look...If that dog comes over here I'm gonna beat it the head" and they started talking about my dog as if we where not there...

WT* is wrong with people?

The reason why I stay calm when people act as idiots is, that if I get angry people will think "look at that idiot with the fighting dog...that's just typical"....

PS. sorry for the bad grammar and spelling....:woof:


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

At the end of the day , people are and will be idiots. Just make sure you remember that everytime you walk out your door with or without your dog, and instead of being disapointed you will realise that God infact is a comedian.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
agreed


----------



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

:goodpost:

Sounds right...some people are just plain idiots...and I guess its worst for themselves


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I know how you feel. We must have better manners than everyone else or we get pegged as being rude gutter people with bad dogs.


I'm sure through it all Victoria remained the perfect lady. Don't you wish people would act as nice as our dogs?


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lol. you must be a better person than i am... i would share a piece of my mind in those scenarios. lol. people are all entitled to thier own opinion whether it be right or wrong, but i'll take a poor mannered pooch over a media educated fool anyday. at least the dog can be trained. lmao


----------



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> I know how you feel. We must have better manners than everyone else or we get pegged as being rude gutter people with bad dogs.
> 
> *I'm sure through it all Victoria remained the perfect lady. Don't you wish people would act as nice as our dogs? *


She sat nicely on the seat all the way..she loves the bus...

But it sure would be nice if people could act that way as well...


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

lol good thing victoria is a cur, or your day would have ended in the park. 
jk!


----------



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> *lol. you must be a better person than i am.*.. i would share a piece of my mind in those scenarios. lol. people are all entitled to thier own opinion whether it be right or wrong, but i'll take a poor mannered pooch over a media educated fool anyday. lmao


that depends...I thought some pretty bad things....:woof:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I would have asked the two ladies, politely, if there was a problem & if they would like a mint?

Then smiled & place my earphones in & blare music...


----------



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

Padlock said:


> lol good thing victoria is a cur, or your day would have ended in the park.
> jk!


a cur? Not sure I know that expression...

For some reason she's got a lot of patience with other dogs...


----------



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I would have asked the two ladies, politely, if there was a problem & if they would like a mint?
> 
> Then smiled & place my earphones in & blare music...


All the snappy comebacks always comes to my mind afterwards...:hammer:


----------

